# Recent stuff



## cdmay (Feb 14, 2015)

Big girl nesting as the temperatures plummet into the low 50's











She had started in the afternoon while the ground temps were warm, but work slowed as it became progressively colder. Finally, at 11:00 PM I was able to bring her inside and then dig these up 




Super marbled two month old cherry-head




The color is almost bluish




Another cherry-head with a big dent after hatching...





Wow, look what this snot-rocket captured!





It's that time of year


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2015)

Very Nice Carl..... love the light color on the one ....


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice looking female too. I like that lighter color. The cherry head baby is very unique looking too.

My torts seem to like to lay when its cold too.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## terryo (Feb 14, 2015)

Loving that little red Cherry.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2015)

Two of those eggs are super huge! It will be interesting to see all the babies next to each other after they hatch.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 14, 2015)

favorite part of my day is seeing beautiful babies. we rarely get the privilege of seeing your wonders.


----------



## allegraf (Feb 14, 2015)

Is that Mount Darth? Those babies are amazing, especially that marbled beauty! Keeper for sure! Jacqui is right, you are stingy with pictures of your torts and your babies!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Feb 14, 2015)

Very beautiful tortoises!


----------



## kathyth (Feb 14, 2015)

What beautiful babies!! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## gingerbee (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you love to see the Babies and eggs


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## AmRoKo (Feb 15, 2015)

Wowza!


----------



## allegraf (Feb 16, 2015)

This is when you post more pics of the other hatchlings or the adults!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 16, 2015)

allegraf said:


> Is that Mount Darth? Those babies are amazing, especially that marbled beauty! Keeper for sure! Jacqui is right, you are stingy with pictures of your torts and your babies!



Hey, I worded it much nicer then that.


----------



## allegraf (Feb 16, 2015)

Carl has a hard time understanding "nice"-curmudgeonly is the first word that comes to mind when thinking of the Old One. Yes you were much nicer than I!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 17, 2015)

As huge as she is she still has well defined growth lines while the weather has cooled down! Darth is the 8th wonder of the world!


----------



## cdmay (Feb 17, 2015)

allegraf said:


> Carl has a hard time understanding "nice"-curmudgeonly is the first word that comes to mind when thinking of the Old One. Yes you were much nicer than I!


Hey, where did you find this picture of my son?


----------



## allegraf (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello? You still have not posted new pics! We want to see that ultra-marbled hatchling! BTW, you can use your smart phone to take pics and post them.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2015)

allegraf said:


> Hello? You still have not posted new pics! We want to see that ultra-marbled hatchling! BTW, you can use your smart phone to take pics and post them.


You tell him!


----------

